# Have you ever....



## Melinda (13/2/15)

Hi Guys,

Have any of you ever used a Biltong cabinet to steep your juice ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (13/2/15)

I use the sun steep method


Place juice in a tin foil lined container shiny side up.
Leave in direct sun for about 4hours.
Sorted

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Melinda (13/2/15)

@Alex Does the tin foil protect the juice from Nicotine degradation ?


----------



## huffnpuff (13/2/15)

No, the opposite. Focusses the sunlight and UV, so not the best idea

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (13/2/15)

Melinda said:


> @Alex Does the tin foil protect the juice from Nicotine degradation ?



No I have the foil below the juice.



huffnpuff said:


> No, the opposite. Focusses the sunlight and UV, so not the best idea



I disagree, based on my experiments, the nicotine is not negatively affected. At least not in the short term. ie 4-5 hours


----------



## rogue zombie (15/2/15)

@Alex do you do that once to a fresh brew, and 4-5 hours it's ready to vape?


----------



## John (16/2/15)

@Alex would this method work with brown glass bottles? I steep my juice in them just wondering whether the light has anything to do with it or its all heat


----------



## JW Flynn (16/2/15)

I would also advise against this.. if it is anything like having it sit in the sun for 4 - 5 hours, big NO, that ruins it... I believe in the slow, tried and tested way, get fresh oxygen into the containers every day for the first week. thereafter let it sit, for as long as the flavors require..... This varies, some only really started shining after 4 weeks, lol, others are ready to go right away... I have also hear people advising not to let it sit without the caps on... rather close the bottles.. only open when you introduce new oxygen and shake.... 

so far that has been working pretty damn good for me... better you try it yourself and make your own conclusions... hehe... my way only means that a while before it is finished I have to start mixing juice again, hehe... hence i'm making big ones now, a couple of 100ml mixes keep me going for a while, only dripping, so not a very long time but still...  and the RY4 Double is still the winner, tried something different last night, will let you know if it's good in about 2 weeks, hopefully, hehe.. 

ah, another thing to mention, making big amounts also makes a quicker job of everything, mixing each bottle into a 20 or 30 mil bottle is time consuming, making a big batch means you work with larger volumes, quicker to make, and then just pour into your smaller bottles, hehe


----------



## Alex (16/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Alex do you do that once to a fresh brew, and 4-5 hours it's ready to vape?



I guess you could, it does taste much better. And looks awesome.



John said:


> @Alex would this method work with brown glass bottles? I steep my juice in them just wondering whether the light has anything to do with it or its all heat



I would use the brown bottles if I had them. I reckon the heat here is key.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/2/15)

JW Flynn said:


> I would also advise against this.. if it is anything like having it sit in the sun for 4 - 5 hours, big NO, that ruins it... I believe in the slow, tried and tested way, get fresh oxygen into the containers every day for the first week. thereafter let it sit, for as long as the flavors require..... This varies, some only really started shining after 4 weeks, lol, others are ready to go right away... I have also hear people advising not to let it sit without the caps on... rather close the bottles.. only open when you introduce new oxygen and shake....
> 
> so far that has been working pretty damn good for me... better you try it yourself and make your own conclusions... hehe... my way only means that a while before it is finished I have to start mixing juice again, hehe... hence i'm making big ones now, a couple of 100ml mixes keep me going for a while, only dripping, so not a very long time but still...  and the RY4 Double is still the winner, tried something different last night, will let you know if it's good in about 2 weeks, hopefully, hehe..
> 
> ah, another thing to mention, making big amounts also makes a quicker job of everything, mixing each bottle into a 20 or 30 mil bottle is time consuming, making a big batch means you work with larger volumes, quicker to make, and then just pour into your smaller bottles, hehe



Whatever works for you, I believe in coming to my own conclusions rather than just relying on things others say.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (16/2/15)

No,cant say i have....but i have tried an unused foot spa as a mixer before,didn't do too bad a job actually,plus i got to use it for my feet once done ;P
may even have a video somewhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (16/2/15)

hence, 


Alex said:


> Whatever works for you, I believe in coming to my own conclusions rather than just relying on things others say.


Yes, true, to each his own... This is what I have found to work.. to each his own, but in the sun, eish, that one I don't know so lekker about, hehe... enjoy the mixing, it's lekker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/2/15)

JW Flynn said:


> hence,
> 
> Yes, true, to each his own... This is what I have found to work.. to each his own, but in the sun, eish, that one I don't know so lekker about, hehe... enjoy the mixing, it's lekker



Check out my experiment http://www.ecigssa.co.za/juice-mixing.t7649/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (16/2/15)

Alex said:


> Check out my experiment http://www.ecigssa.co.za/juice-mixing.t7649/


hehe, nice, that works, lol.... will remember for next time, lol... but after fire fighting training my arms are well worked in, so a couple of shakes on a couple of bottles does not even bother me a tiny bit, hehe...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (16/2/15)

I just had a eureka moment... my DSTV decoder runs quite warm almost permanently. I wonder what the outcome would be if I left my bottles on there overnight to steep. It reaches around 40 degrees. Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Necris (16/2/15)

John said:


> I just had a eureka moment... my DSTV decoder runs quite warm almost permanently. I wonder what the outcome would be if I left my bottles on there overnight to steep. It reaches around 40 degrees. Any thoughts?


Gave that a shot.colours darkened slightly but nothing major
A blob of prestik on the centre of a pc fan laying flat worked rather well until it flung the bottle across the house

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/2/15)

John said:


> I just had a eureka moment... my DSTV decoder runs quite warm almost permanently. I wonder what the outcome would be if I left my bottles on there overnight to steep. It reaches around 40 degrees. Any thoughts?



I've seen some folks here popping bottles inside PC boxes, so I reckon that would work.

As long as it's not too hot, because that kills nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John (16/2/15)

Necris said:


> Gave that a shot.colours darkened slightly but nothing major
> A blob of prestik on the centre of a pc fan laying flat worked rather well until it flung the bottle across the house


Haha. I made a little spinning contraption with a PC fan and a potentiometer. Worked for a while then the pot burnt out and I lost the speed control. I gave up on that one after that. Working on building a magnetic stirrer. Will post details when I have it working legit.


----------



## John (16/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I've seen some folks here popping bottles inside PC boxes, so I reckon that would work.
> 
> As long as it's not too hot, because that kills nic.


I quickly heat my bottles up to about 50 degrees for 5 minutes or so straight after blending to help the pg and vg mix better would that degrade the Nic?


----------



## Necris (16/2/15)

John said:


> Haha. I made a little spinning contraption with a PC fan and a potentiometer. Worked for a while then the pot burnt out and I lost the speed control. I gave up on that one after that. Working on building a magnetic stirrer. Will post details when I have it working legit.


I got as far as sourcing a beaker and started looking for a stirring rod and i got distracted.magnetic stirrer is ideal for mixing batches where i only ever really mixed commercial juices,so wasnt really worth the effort
Would be interesting to see your version once completed


----------



## Derick (16/2/15)

John said:


> I quickly heat my bottles up to about 50 degrees for 5 minutes or so straight after blending to help the pg and vg mix better would that degrade the Nic?


Highly doubtful, heat does degrade nicotine, but over long periods (hours)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John (16/2/15)

Derick said:


> Highly doubtful, heat does degrade nicotine, but over long periods (hours)


Thanks @Derick


----------



## Derick (16/2/15)

John said:


> Thanks @Derick


unless of course you go and boil it  - but 50 degrees for a few minutes should be fine - you can actually make it lower - VG gets pretty runny even at like 30 degrees


----------



## John (16/2/15)

Necris said:


> I got as far as sourcing a beaker and started looking for a stirring rod and i got distracted.magnetic stirrer is ideal for mixing batches where i only ever really mixed commercial juices,so wasnt really worth the effort
> Would be interesting to see your version once completed



Here's a video of the first crude working prototype:
Aplogies for the shaky video, bad sound and messy workbench!



@Melinda, sorry for the thread jack

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## John (16/2/15)

Derick said:


> unless of course you go and boil it  - but 50 degrees for a few minutes should be fine - you can actually make it lower - VG gets pretty runny even at like 30 degrees



Oh no, I never apply direct heat. I just fill up a ceramic bowl with hot water and let them sit in there, occasionally removing them for a quick shake until they cool to room temperature when they go back into the 'steeping cupboard'. My wife says that whole room smells like a bakery ha ha.


----------



## Derick (16/2/15)

John said:


> Oh no, I never apply direct heat. I just fill up a ceramic boil with hot water and let them sit in there, occasionally removing them for a quick shake until they cool to room temperature when they go back into the 'steeping cupboard'. My wife says that whole room smells like a bakery ha ha.


Cool - perfect way to do it 

But your mixer you built should eliminate any need for heat


----------



## John (16/2/15)

Derick said:


> Cool - perfect way to do it
> 
> But your mixer you built should eliminate any need for heat



Sweet! I'm inspired to get this project going again - I'm gonna work on it this weekend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/15)

John said:


> Sweet! I'm inspired to get this project going again - I'm gonna work on it this weekend


I have also wanted to build one for a long time, just never get the time anymore these days


----------



## John (16/2/15)

Derick said:


> I have also wanted to build one for a long time, just never get the time anymore these days



Because you're such a champ, I'll make you one when I get it working

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/15)

John said:


> Because you're such a champ, I'll make you one when I get it working


If you get a chance, that would be very, very cool


----------



## John (16/2/15)

Ill post a thread in homebrew so you can track the progress


----------



## Derick (16/2/15)

John said:


> Ill post a thread in homebrew so you can track the progress


Sweet!


----------



## JakesSA (16/2/15)

Infra-red lights for heating maybe? Removes the need for water as heat carrier..


----------



## JakesSA (16/2/15)

Interestingly it seems nicotine only breaks down in the presence of UV (sun?) light when there is oxygen available, according to this

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## John (17/2/15)

JakesSA said:


> Interestingly it seems nicotine only breaks down in the presence of UV (sun?) light when there is oxygen available, according to this



Problem solved with airtight brown bottles from what I gather from this article?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/15)

I think I may have been overly careful with the warm baths of juices.

I thought if its slightly to hot, then it will degrade the nic straight away.


----------



## Derick (17/2/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I think I may have been overly careful with the warm baths of juices.
> 
> I thought if its slightly to hot, then it will degrade the nic straight away.


Well, it never hurts to be over cautious

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WHeunis (6/3/15)

John said:


> I just had a eureka moment... my DSTV decoder runs quite warm almost permanently. I wonder what the outcome would be if I left my bottles on there overnight to steep. It reaches around 40 degrees. Any thoughts?



This is what I do, except replace DSTV decoder with my wireless/internet-router.
She runs about 35 degrees permanently, so a nice steady source of low heat.
Just make sure its not in direct sunlight.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## John (6/3/15)

WHeunis said:


> This is what I do, except replace DSTV decoder with my wireless/internet-router.
> She runs about 35 degrees permanently, so a nice steady source of low heat.
> Just make sure its not in direct sunlight.



My router stands upright unfortunately... Tried out the decoder operation - seems to speed things up a little but nothing beats time!


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

i use the philistine method. Microwave on high for one revolution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (9/3/15)

I did that once, the plastic bottle shrunk lol. I was trying to lessen the 24mg nic of some crappy juice.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## stevie g (9/3/15)

I also melted a bottle once. I use the lab flasks from a skybluekit now.


----------

